# Complete Camp Classics!!



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

belfastboy said:


>


I will add to this thread later when I'm not as busy. I just wanted to say in case you don't know if you paste the URL of a video into the little film strip next to the little tree it will embed the video into the page. 

*L'enfer* :tiphat:










I hope you don't mind but I re-posted your two videos.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Lenfer said:


> I will add to this thread later when I'm not as busy. I just wanted to say in case you don't know if you paste the URL of a video into the little film strip next to the little tree it will embed the video into the page.
> 
> *L'enfer* :tiphat:
> 
> ...


How very kind - thank you.


----------

